# Converting books from Nook to Kindle



## vkondrad (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a book coming out this week that Amazon does not offer.... BnN does offer it for their Nook.  I would like to know if anyone knows of a program that will convert a Nook file to AZW?  

Thanks,


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Not legally.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

...and we don't discuss the illegal ways here on KB.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

marianner said:


> Not legally.


Assuming it's being released for the Nook with Digital Rights Management (DRM), as I would expect in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## botanize (Apr 19, 2011)

If you wanted to convert a public domain book from Nook to Kindle its possible (at least theoretically) using Calibre.

You can download Calibre for free at: http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It is likely that the book will be released on Kindle, perhaps a bit later.  Amazon/Kindle is too large a market to ignore.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> It is likely that the book will be released on Kindle, perhaps a bit later. Amazon/Kindle is too large a market to ignore.


I agree, most new releases get added to kindle. Sometimes before the release date, sometimes a couple weeks or months after but I would expect it soon.


----------

